
Heading to a codeless future – TechCrunch - levonterteryan
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/11/zeroqode-will-usher-us-into-a-codeless-future
======
maze-le
Lets see how codeless a system like this will be after new requirements begin
to pop up. It's a bit like the promises rails made many years ago: "A new
webshop application can be ready to use in like 15 min.". This statement is
certainly true, if your shop app has only simple/default requirements that
rails ships already. Usually, that is seldom the case, and you start to
implement, integrate, test and document missing functionalities for most
clients out there.

